# Wifi camera through Resolume



## b_eliades (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi!

I work in a theater and in the show we are about to perform, we need a camera which will hold it an actor and it will be in the audience like a journalist who takes interview. The challenge is that, the camera must be wireless because the actor has to be free to move around the audience. 

We will use Resolume Arena (which unfortunately i use it for the first time) for video projection for the show and in that particular time the actor "journalist" goes to the audience, i have to give the order to resolume to connect with the camera and play live stream to the projection.

What exactly do i need for this? A camera with HDMI input and a transimitter connected to the camera and a receiver connect to iMac? Also, do i need an external video card to give the input to the receiver? Is my thinking right?


----------



## Calc (Sep 1, 2019)

It all depends on what gear you have or can get. The most unforgiving will be the camera and transmitter- a consumer-grade camera will add latency, and so will wireless transmitters. Your main challenge will be to get latency down to a minimum.
I've never used Resolume, but you'll need to get your video in somehow. Can you feed it directly to the projectors and still cue it? Again, that'll cut down on the latency.


----------



## FMEng (Sep 2, 2019)

You'll need a close to pro grade and wireless wireless system to keep the latency down. Something like Teradek. That sort of thing can be rented.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 2, 2019)

I will second the Teradek for keeping down latency. You will need a camera with HDMI or SDI out.


----------



## b_eliades (Sep 3, 2019)

Calc said:


> It all depends on what gear you have or can get. The most unforgiving will be the camera and transmitter- a consumer-grade camera will add latency, and so will wireless transmitters. Your main challenge will be to get latency down to a minimum.
> I've never used Resolume, but you'll need to get your video in somehow. Can you feed it directly to the projectors and still cue it? Again, that'll cut down on the latency.



Unfortunatelly i can't plug it to the projector because through the same projector will play some other videos with resolume, so i have to control all these things from imac. 

They suggest me this: Nedis wireless. I don't know this company and i have no idea about the latency issue.


----------



## b_eliades (Sep 3, 2019)

I have another question. Is it possible to work this thing with an ip camera?


----------



## DrewE (Sep 3, 2019)

b_eliades said:


> I have another question. Is it possible to work this thing with an ip camera?


 
It is probably possible to get it to "work" in the sense of having some sort of an image from the camera appear on the screen from the camera eventually. That "success" may take much futzing to achieve. You would probably be thoroughly unsatisfied with the results, though.

It will at best be laggy video, and possibly a very laggy and unreliable slideshow. Most IP cameras, at least moderate cost ones, would probably have trouble dealing with theater lighting with its extremes between light and dark, possibly low light levels in the house, and odd or ill-defined white balance.


----------



## Calc (Sep 3, 2019)

I'll second DrewE's comments on IP cameras. We have an IP PTZ we use for streaming events. It's WIRED, and lags a half-second or so behind live action. It works great for it's intended purpose, but that half-second makes it unusable for Imag or anything like that.
I've never heard or Netis, but I'm not in Greece either. 
I have used CineGear's Ghost Eye for wireless transmission (though version 1, the link is to a newer version), so what you're talking about can be done. But it's one of those easy/cheap/good tradeoffs- pick two.


----------

